# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  Post Apocalyptic Amerika - by Sapiento

## ravells

*Map* (Click to enlarge)




*Created in:*  Photoshop & Inkscape

*Review*

Some lovely detail and painstaking labelling in this map. Sapiento started with an outline map of North America, which he traced in inkscape and then overlaid the colour work in photoshop using inkscape again to create the flags. Note the little purple stamps in the bottom left corner and the shift of the pole to somewhere off the west coast. 

The labels are particularly interesting to read: 'The Empyre of Texarado' has swollen to absorb the midwest, Alaska is now simply 'Laska'  and the Flags tell of a democracy which has (d)evolved into a balkanised continent governed by theocracies and pseudo medieval noble houses (at least to my eye).

This map is all in the detail, and there's plenty of it to enjoy.

*Original Thread*

To go to the original thread click here.

----------


## Gandwarf

Good call, it's a wonderful map.

----------


## Sapiento

I'm honoured.  :Very Happy:  And this for my first entry.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Dyson Logos

Very sweet.

I'm a Gamma World fan and am actually running a game right now - otherwise I'd consider snagging this as the new political map of Meriga.

----------


## Zar Peter

Congratulations! Great looking map. And from a fellow Austrian, too.

----------


## Sapiento

> Very sweet.
> 
> I'm a Gamma World fan and am actually running a game right now - otherwise I'd consider snagging this as the new political map of Meriga.





> Congratulations! Great looking map. And from a fellow Austrian, too.


Thanx a lot. Und vielen Dank!

----------


## superdeluxe

Great stuff, I love the Fallout universe, and this kind of fits in a little (Post apocolyptic)  :Smile:

----------


## Blamenck

Wow - one of the best maps I have ever seen in my life. Can I say any more?

----------


## Davaris

Awesome map. I like the idea of a post apoc Amerika that isn't democratic.

----------


## mmmmmpig

wow, this map is a stunner

----------


## Ghostman

Wow, that must have taken a lot of work. The flags are an excellent touch.

----------


## Diamond

That is simply gorgeous.  Can't say it any better than that.  I especially like the little 'danger zones' - Killer Metal Birds FTW!   :Very Happy:

----------


## minifidel

Wow! Incredible map! The "danger zones" are a really fun idea too  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sapiento

> Wow, that must have taken a lot of work. The flags are an excellent touch.





> That is simply gorgeous.  Can't say it any better than that.  I especially like the little 'danger zones' - Killer Metal Birds FTW!





> Wow! Incredible map! The "danger zones" are a really fun idea too


Thanks a lot.

Yes, i needed some hours to do this, but no work is too much if you have a good idea.  :Very Happy: 
I thougth the flags would give it more 'realistic' feeling;the danger zones - some relics of old technology and a magnet for suicidal treasure seekers. :Wink:

----------


## crazyred

First Rate map! A+!

My favorite part may be the Legend. And did y'all notice the official seals down in the left corner?

----------


## Coyotemax

Wow, that's fabulous!  i was giggling the entire time I was reading..

Texerado indeed  :Smile: 

And Killer Metal Birds!  Scary stuff!

----------


## Esteban

I can't stop looking at this map. I want to run some sort of post-apocalypse campaign just so I can use it! Great job.

----------


## Highlieche

Wow..... :Rolling Eyes:  Whether it on AH.com or here Sapiento you are utterly incapable of posting a bad map. Nice. :Wink:

----------


## jgbrowning

> I can't stop looking at this map. I want to run some sort of post-apocalypse campaign just so I can use it! Great job.


Me too! I'm starting to work on my own post-apoc map because of it.  :Smile: 

joe b.

----------


## mearrin69

Ah, I fell in love with this one a while back but lost the thread for a bit. Time for me to give Sapiento the rep he so richly deserves for this map. It is beautiful...my co-DM and I have been ogling it and wondering how to use it in a game in the future. Nice job.
M

----------


## Sapiento

Thanx a lot!  :Smile:

----------


## TheRedEpic

Great map with alot of polish on it, god help us if this ever happened though!

----------


## Sapiento

While googling I stumbled upon this site, where my map and töff's wonderful Ceres map have been featured.

----------


## arsheesh

I just stumbled upon this, and I must say, what a treat!  There's so much to praise about this map its hard to know where to begin.  First off, it was a great I idea to begin with.  Second, I really liked the map key and flags.  Third, the map has a good color palette which is well blended.  I'll stop there for now, but great job Sapiento, well deserved commendations.  Repped.

Cheers,

-Arsheesh

----------


## Sapiento

Thanks, Arsheesh! This is indeed one of my best maps.

----------


## kalvinlyle

Haha awesome map!  Reminds me of TMNT After The Bomb.

----------


## Ander

Awesome. I love future/apocalyptic earths.

----------


## heavyrocks

I can't wait until America becomes that.

----------


## Jason Sonia

Wow. This is excellent.

----------


## Mustak

The colors and details... Which map so beautiful!

Saludos desde el Reino de Hermosa.  :Wink:

----------


## Sapiento

Thank you! One of my best.

----------


## TheMarquisDeSpace

This is fantastic

----------


## DEWLine

1392 P.K.

"Post Katastrophie", perhaps?

----------


## Larnira

Hah, i love this one! One of the better post apocalyptic maps

----------


## et1

That is just lovely!

----------

